# Hellcat. pretty sweet



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

Picked one up at a big box Stock & Field though I wasn't shopping for one. ( My Wife at my elbow " Oh, that;s cute. You should buy one." I don't ever take her to Gun Shows) Anyway, a very nice hand-filling 9MM with a luminous front sight and white real U sight. Very easy to pick up. The trigger is a "Safety" type, no better or worse than the usual although better than my G17. I shot cheap FMJ and 124 Plus P Golden Sabers and it handled both with no problems and the excellent grip soaked up the recoil. I'll have to shoot it a lot more before carrying it. It breaks down easy and it was clean and lubricated out of the box. Springfield scores one on that. Very accurate gun at 15 yards. The magazines are excellent, also. Early yet but seems like a very good EDC weapon, but I'll probably stick to my CZ's except when I really need to carry a smaller gun. I do like it better than the Sig 365 which I got to shoot previously. But it's probably a toss up to most.












Size compared to a CZ P-01.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Tangof said:


> Picked one up at a big box Stock & Field though I wasn't shopping for one. ( My Wife at my elbow " Oh, that;s cute. You should buy one." I don't ever take her to Gun Shows) Anyway, a very nice hand-filling 9MM with a luminous front sight and white real U sight. Very easy to pick up. The trigger is a "Safety" type, no better or worse than the usual although better than my G17. I shot cheap FMJ and 124 Plus P Golden Sabers and it handled both with no problems and the excellent grip soaked up the recoil. I'll have to shoot it a lot more before carrying it. It breaks down easy and it was clean and lubricated out of the box. Springfield scores one on that. Very accurate gun at 15 yards. The magazines are excellent, also. Early yet but seems like a very good EDC weapon, but I'll probably stick to my CZ's except when I really need to carry a smaller gun. I do like it better than the Sig 365 which I got to shoot previously. But it's probably a toss up to most.
> View attachment 17780
> View attachment 17781
> Size compared to a CZ P-01.


Well, from everything I have read, it is one tough little 9mm! Congratulations.


----------



## poriggity (Nov 2, 2013)

I just picked one up today myself. Went in with the intention of an XD-S, and walked out with the hellcat. I like it.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## KeithinFlorida (Jan 19, 2020)

I’m going to get me one eventually.


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

M y other mini gun is an LCPII. 7 shot's versus 14. .380 or 9 MM. 10 yards for LCP II, 25 yards for Hellcat. Not that much bigger. Not a very hard choice.


----------



## yask65 (Mar 20, 2020)

don't purchase the romeo zero sight for it they don't fit properly


----------



## Babbalou1956 (Sep 2, 2014)

I rented a Hellcat today & liked it. They said it was a 1st generation but trigger was pretty good & I shot it well for a tiny, snappy gun. Maybe my next carry gun if someday I get rid of my SIG P290RS 9mm.


----------



## jag1954 (Sep 9, 2021)

No complaints here either (alongside my SA Ronin EMP 4"). I switched out the barrel for an APEX threaded barrel and carry it with the 15 round magazine.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

jag1954 said:


> No complaints here either (alongside my SA Ronin EMP 4"). I switched out the barrel for an APEX threaded barrel and carry it with the 15 round magazine.
> View attachment 20837


The Hellcat is nice, but the Ronin is to die for!


----------



## Babbalou1956 (Sep 2, 2014)

I decided to get one. Only one thing has kept me from getting one & it's that all my carry guns have been double action. It's a mind over matter issue. If it's holstered it won't fire. So, Friday I'll drop by the local gun store & get one. The 9mm pistol it will be replacing is my SIG P290RS which is slightly smaller but 6+1. Won't be getting rid of the SIG though, DAO pistols are becoming rare. Got 3 DAO SIGs before they were discontinued.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Babbalou1956 said:


> I decided to get one. Only one thing has kept me from getting one & it's that all my carry guns have been double action. It's a mind over matter issue.



I took me a long time to get back out of DA/SA guns. It was the Beretta APX that finally brought me back to striker fired guns again,


----------



## Babbalou1956 (Sep 2, 2014)

Got it today. The bundle with 3 magazines & a carry pouch. Dry fired it with Snap Caps & the trigger won't reset. I took it down, lubed it & put it back together. Still won't reset. It resets if I pull the slide back about a half inch but not on its own. Won't be going to the range today.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Babbalou1956 said:


> Got it today. The bundle with 3 magazines & a carry pouch. Dry fired it with Snap Caps & the trigger won't reset. I took it down, lubed it & put it back together. Still won't reset. It resets if I pull the slide back about a half inch but not on its own. Won't be going to the range today.


You do know that this is how all striker fired guns work, right?

There is no hammer. Trigger only resets if the slide goes back a bit - this is what happens when the gun would actually fire, and then eject the case... Hence, resetting the trigger.

Go shoot the gun. It will function fine while shooting.

When one dry fires (pulls the trigger with no real bullet inside) a striker fired gun, you must pull the slide back partially EACH time to reset the trigger. Glocks do this, M&Ps do this, etc....


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

Shipwreck said:


> You do know that this is how all striker fired guns work, right?
> 
> There is no hammer. Trigger only resets if the slide goes back a bit - this is what happens when the gun would actually fire, and then eject the case... Hence, resetting the trigger.
> 
> ...


Good job, you just saved this man a lot of hassle!


----------



## Babbalou1956 (Sep 2, 2014)

Shipwreck said:


> You do know that this is how all striker fired guns work, right?
> 
> There is no hammer. Trigger only resets if the slide goes back a bit - this is what happens when the gun would actually fire, and then eject the case... Hence, resetting the trigger.
> 
> ...


Ok, I remember now. I rarely shoot SA pistols & forgot they don't reset drying firing. Thanks.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Tangof said:


> Good job, you just saved this man a lot of hassle!


----------



## Babbalou1956 (Sep 2, 2014)

My 3 holsters for the SIG P290RS are almost a perfect fit for the Hellcat. Like 99% spot on. Here's a size comparison of 6+1 vs 11+1. I'm keeping the SIG though, still like it & DAO are getting rare. Ok I'm not techie enough to do thumbnail pics only. Becoming a dinosaur at 66.


----------

